# Being propositioned by a married person



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Poll: if a married person contacts you on an online dating site, soliciting sex because they are unsatisfied with what they got at home, do you a) ignore them or b) reply to them criticizing their behavior.

Or maybe to round out the list, c) reply to them accepting their offer to be their affair partner.

(if anyone answers C you are not my friend)


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I ignore them. Criticizing them is pointless because folks are going to do what they are going to do. Hooking up with them would be illogical. I've got my own garbage to take to the road. I don't need to come to some other guy's house and pick up his.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Unfortunately many married people are on some of the dating sites, but they'll never tell you that they are married.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

827Aug, true, but as I recently was contacted by someone looking for this at my dating website - she was upfront about being married saying she wanted discretion and how lousy her H was, in other words trying to keep it secret from him instead of either just leaving him or at the very least being honest about her confidential one sided open marriage.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

I would ask them for their STD test, after they send it make up a lame excuse not to see them.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

keko said:


> I would ask them for their STD test, after they send it make up a lame excuse not to see them.


And then send the results to their spouse...


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Funny thing about husbands and wives. They can and do get back together. Whether in love or anger, most reveal their secrets to their mates. I don't say or do anything to a married person that I wouldn't want their husband or wife to know about. She might look like an interesting sexual diversion to me but to her large ex-con, psycho, ******* husband, she might look exactly like a motive for homicide.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Funny thing about husbands and wives. They can and do get back together. Whether in love or anger, most reveal their secrets to their mates. I don't say or do anything to a married person that I wouldn't want their husband or wife to know about. She might look like an interesting sexual diversion to me but to her large ex-con, psycho, ******* husband, she might look exactly like a motive for homicide.


chicken.

j/k of course but I know what you are saying, no matter what like everything at some point you have to think it through from a personal safety perspective haha. Of course option C was just a test to see who on here has no morals.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Decisions based upon moral principles are generally sound, but a desire to avoid unnecessary gunfire is something old men have in common.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I would most certainly at least throw a good verbal slaying their way. 

Maybe not based my morals, or to make myself feel better, or to be a "do gooder" but just out of irritation at their assumption I'd be down for such a thing, and wasting my time reading their absurd request.

but that's just me.


----------

